# I need pictures!



## youlovegnats

Hey all, I'm sitting at home SUPER bored and have recently been going through an art block :/ 
anyone want to send me some pics of their bettas for me to draw??  

Here's my Dev. art account so you guys can check out some of my drawings ((WARNING: I suck though!))


----------



## vilmarisv

I have a few in my album... feel free


----------



## BlueHaven

I have photos of my bettas in my profile, you can draw from them if ya want!


----------



## youlovegnats

sweet thanks guys! I'll get on those.


----------



## mernincrazy8525




----------



## youlovegnats

Mernin I take you up on that challenge! xD


----------



## mernincrazy8525

cool. I bet you could do it though. Where could I find the pic when you are done


----------



## youlovegnats

I'll just post them on this and I'll also make an album on my profile.


----------



## FuulieQ

Feel free to draw Robert if you feel like doodling a fish with stubby fins.


----------



## youlovegnats

haha, of course! I'll draw any kind of betta


----------



## FuulieQ

Yay! 

I should update his photos. His fins have actually grown considerably and the white border is more obvious now...


----------



## GeorgiaPeach




----------



## FuulieQ

I updated his photos because I apparently have too much time on my hands.  Haha.


----------



## youlovegnats

oh wow! He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## youlovegnats

Here are Vilmarisv's pics. Outline and color.


----------



## monroe0704

Oooo I love your style. I can't really do neat and realistic looking... If you have time you could help yourself to one of my photo album bettas. Preferably not the HMPK since they aren't breeding for me >_<

Also feel free to ignore this request too


----------



## youlovegnats

Oh no Monroe! (haha that rhymed!) I hope your luck turns around soon!! Of course I'll draw something for you!  
And thank you!!! <(^^)V


----------



## Littlebittyfish




----------



## denaliwind

Wow, great drawings! Beautiful lines. I love how you executed the scales, that always stumps me.  Don't say you suck, because you don't!


----------



## youlovegnats

Denaliwind- thank you!!!     Scales are tedious, but it makes it look better! haha, I'm a small-scale/ detail kind of artist. I HATE working big (except every art teacher tells me to work big and I come up with poopy art, and they wonder why... > ) 

Littlebittyfish- added you to the list!


----------



## youlovegnats

Here's BlueHaven's fish, Thai I believe? Sorry if it's wrong 

and sorry that these photos are such bad quality! I don't have access to a scanner as of yet.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

your art is beautiful!:-D


----------



## youlovegnats

thank you!!! ^^


----------



## Littlebittyfish

You should start up an etsy page and sell custom fish portraits.:-DI love etsy.I used to sell purses on there, but don't have much time to sew anymore.
http://www.etsy.com/


----------



## Johnificent

that is gorgeous  i suck at drawing :O especially bettas, hahahha. i love how you put your detail in such depth XD


----------



## youlovegnats

Little- I already have one actually....I think...  ? 

John- Thanks!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525

hows my drawing goin


----------



## youlovegnats

Here's Mernincrazy's Betta.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

that is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you are an awesome artist. You could make a fortune of these.


----------



## youlovegnats

hahaha!! Thank you so much! ^^ It's funny...I used to be a studio art major haha- changed to International Studies cuz I was tired of the professors hating on my style and techniques- so I do my own thing.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

well your own thing is awesome!!!!!


----------



## youlovegnats

Thanks!!!!


----------



## FuulieQ

Those are SOOOO PRETTYYYYY @[email protected]


----------



## youlovegnats

Here's FuulieQ's ^^


----------



## youlovegnats

GeorgiaPeach's Betta


----------



## Waylander

King Gus!


----------



## GeorgiaPeach

Your drawings are simply beautiful! Keep up the great work! I love seeing all your other drawings of Bettas.


----------



## youlovegnats

Waylander- It's kinda hard to see your betta :/ But I'll try my best! 

GAPeach- Thank you so much!!! ^^


----------



## Waylander

Ah sorry I can try for a better quality photo!


----------



## FuulieQ

AAAAH! It's so pretty!! Thanks so much! This is the first art I've gotten of poor Robert! ;u;


----------



## Johnificent

beautiful.... its just flawless beautiful......... *crying* hahaha XD


----------



## youlovegnats

xDDDD


----------



## Littlebittyfish

The red fish is my favorite so far! such a cute little face!:lol:


----------



## JaspersANGEL

Those are really great!!

If u want u can do my Tex:


----------



## youlovegnats

Jasper- Sure no prob! 

Here's Monroe's betta. (I couldn't tell if this was the HMPK you were refering to, but I LOVED the coloring on this guy! ~~~<(@[email protected])>~~~


----------



## youlovegnats




----------



## JaspersANGEL

O cool thank you! 

I went through the whole thread, and I just love ur drawing's!!


----------



## monroe0704

Lol thanks! And ya he's one of my non-breeders but I do adore his coloring


----------



## youlovegnats

haha, thanks Jasper!  

Monroe- Oh em gee- I just ADORE him! ^^! Glad I got the a right one! xD


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautifuk work!!


----------



## JaspersANGEL

ur welcome!!


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Could you please draw Akira?


----------



## youlovegnats

of course!


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Thanks! I look forward to seeing it. ^^


----------



## youlovegnats




----------



## youlovegnats

Here's Jasper's betta, Tex.  again, sorry for the crappy quality. :/ I don't have a scanner D:


----------



## JaspersANGEL

Oo wow that is sooo great thank you


----------



## youlovegnats

No prob.


----------



## youlovegnats

FINALLY DONE WITH SCHOOL *sigh* 
Sorry it took so long guys!

Here's Littlebittyfish's betta!


----------



## rosefoo

I LOVE your work! Could you please draw Angel? THANK YOU LOTS!!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

youlovegnats said:


> FINALLY DONE WITH SCHOOL *sigh*
> Sorry it took so long guys!
> 
> Here's Littlebittyfish's betta!



It's adorable! ty ty ty!:-D


----------



## youlovegnats

Of course! He's so cute!


----------



## Arashi Takamine

I-I hope you don't mind me asking but how is Aki's pic coming along?


----------



## youlovegnats

It's being colored right now! ^^ Sorry it's taking so long! D:


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Oh no it's fine! ^^ I was just curious.


----------



## youlovegnats




----------



## laughing

Can you do Julep, please??? :-D

If you do, the side of his face, where it looks slightly different, is actually dragon white scales. ^^

http://i52.tinypic.com/w888bk.jpg


----------



## youlovegnats

No prob! V(^___^)V


----------



## copperarabian

*Want to do an art trade?* I'm pretty good at birds if you like them, just don't make me do a owl or a kiwi XD I can also do some fantasy stuff too (mostly phoenixes but some dragons and random stuff, hippocampus(half horse half fish). I have Tendonitis so if I do colored pencil it will take me much longer then charcoal or water color. Also all these look much better in person since I also don't have a scanner and these are too big anyway











The macaws pretty old, so the anatomy is kinda fail LOL










..... This is totally not Pokemon fanart.... ok it is


----------



## youlovegnats

AMG! OMMMMMM TRADE HECK YES!!! LOOK AT THAT HERON! Ugh so beautiful!  
Tendonitis! Wow, you must draw/write a lot! xD


----------



## Soarjet

wow you are very talented!! your work is amazing!


----------



## copperarabian

youlovegnats said:


> AMG! OMMMMMM TRADE HECK YES!!! LOOK AT THAT HERON! Ugh so beautiful!
> Tendonitis! Wow, you must draw/write a lot! xD


While at junior college taking art classes I would draw sometimes for more then 12 hours straight, then wake up the next morning and I keep drawing until I had the picture finished XD and on top of that I was making sculpting super sculptures that just intensified the whole over use thing, it It completely messed up my hand until I couldn't draw for a couple months, and couldn't write for very long. I still have to be careful and make sure to take a lot of breaks, often when I draw I can't for a month afterwords because my tendons start to hurt again

I haven't been drawing very much(mostly doodling with pen while taking the train to school), and I'm going to art school for photography and I want more excuses to draw XD and I've never done it before, but if you want I can try mailing my half of the art trade to you.

And if you like the heron I can totally do something in a similar style. Charcoal is so much fun, and that heron only took me 6 hours which is very short considering how big it is and how long it would of taken if I had used colored pencil or paints.

When you've decided let me know what you want 


Would you want to do a pic of my two Bettas together? not being mean or anything, just hanging out together XD It's fine if you only want to do one, I totally understand having a style you want to stray with as well as a specific composition (which I love XD)

Here's there photos~


----------



## rosefoo

OOOOO! I love the shine in your second betta's tail, copperarabian! Very pretty!


----------



## youlovegnats

OMG....doing the 2nd one!!! *0* <3 
DUDE WHAT!? that's crazy! @[email protected] Yeah i looovvee charcoal. I used to HATE it tho in high school.


----------



## youlovegnats

Here's Arashi Takamine's Betta Akira!  I finally found my scanner. xD


----------



## Arashi Takamine

I sat here and fangirl squealed for five minutes. I love it! Love it! Love it! It looks just like him! Thanks so much!


----------



## HayrideHaunter

Could you do one of my Marbles? I loof him...in return, I'll draw an anthropomorphic version of yours if you like!










sorry its so blurry >.<...the pics dont do his colors justice...he has red on the bottom (you can see it a little) and theres quite a bit of greenish shine in his tail...there's bits of purple and white here and there too...his body is mostly peachy-white with a red smudge behind his eye and blue speckles all over...

having trouble getting pics of the anthro version i drew...ill send em to you if youre interested =)


----------



## youlovegnats

Arashi Takamine said:


> I sat here and fangirl squealed for five minutes. I love it! Love it! Love it! It looks just like him! Thanks so much!


 No problem!~ DD


----------



## youlovegnats

HayrideHaunter said:


> Could you do one of my Marbles? I loof him...in return, I'll draw an anthropomorphic version of yours if you like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its so blurry >.<...the pics dont do his colors justice...he has red on the bottom (you can see it a little) and theres quite a bit of greenish shine in his tail...there's bits of purple and white here and there too...his body is mostly peachy-white with a red smudge behind his eye and blue speckles all over...
> 
> having trouble getting pics of the anthro version i drew...ill send em to you if youre interested =)


^____^ Course! I'll do my best!  If you WANT (you don't have to haha) draw one of my bettas...hmmmm how about Smirnoff or Mars? Smirnoff in is my icon and I have pictures of Mars in my album on my profile.


----------



## HayrideHaunter

I'll take a look =)))


----------



## youlovegnats

Yay!


----------



## pinksnowme

You do parrots really well too! Have you ever seen a Lineolated Parakeet? I have Willy green and Bernard mauve/slate. They come in blue, yellow, cream, and turquoise and shades of those in between Willy is curious and Bernard is directionaly challenged and cant fly straight. They both eat alot of corn!
I have 2 regular parakeets from Petsmart. Captain and Cloud Captain talks alot and Cloud is shy
Feel free to practice on my guys :d
I love the fishes expression on the second red one that you did!


----------



## youlovegnats

Here's Rosefoo's betta - Angel. ))


----------



## ScoobyBlue

Wow! This is gorgeous! You are very good!


----------



## HayrideHaunter

GAH I LOVE THEM. I cant wait to see Marbles! =3...ill start yours tonight =D


----------



## copperarabian

Decide on what type of bird I'm making for you yet 

If your not sure I can send you links to web pages that show variety of birds from all over the world


----------



## youlovegnats

Scooby- Thanks! 

Hayride- ^__^ yay! I might not get to it until next week though, :/ I have a LOT going on. uuhhhh. 

Copper- Hmmmm....I'm between a Caracara, Sandhill Crane... I love Caracara's cuz I sorta had a "pet" one that hung out near my house when I came out to feed the Sandhill Cranes....but I love Sandhill Crane's cuz they always greeted me and did their little mating dances for me. :/ hmmmmm 
I.....pick........... Sandhill Crane!!!


----------



## HayrideHaunter

hakuna matata! just makes it even more exciting =D


----------



## fishman12

Great drawing!


----------



## rosefoo

OMG that's so good!!!! Thank you soooo much!!!!


----------



## GunsABlazin

He passed away earlyer in the year. i would love for you to draw him!


----------



## RayneForhest

The one on the right is Ms Fishy Fishy. 
I thought I'd give ya this one to work on (no pressure) because its a different angle...

I think your work is FANTASTIC!!! I love seeing how you capture all these unique and varied betta fish.


----------



## youlovegnats

Guns- Sure no problem!

Rayne- Yeppp!! Thanks for the different angle!


----------



## copperarabian

youlovegnats said:


> Scooby- Thanks!
> 
> Hayride- ^__^ yay! I might not get to it until next week though, :/ I have a LOT going on. uuhhhh.
> 
> Copper- Hmmmm....I'm between a Caracara, Sandhill Crane... I love Caracara's cuz I sorta had a "pet" one that hung out near my house when I came out to feed the Sandhill Cranes....but I love Sandhill Crane's cuz they always greeted me and did their little mating dances for me. :/ hmmmmm
> I.....pick........... Sandhill Crane!!!



Yay! I've never drawn one before so this will be fun  sorry for the late reply XD


----------



## youlovegnats

Haha, it's totally cool. I've been busy >_<


----------



## youlovegnats

Here's Laughing and Hayride's pictures!


----------



## HayrideHaunter

omg it looks just like him!!! XD thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RayneForhest

youlovegnats said:


> I was tired of the professors hating on my style and techniques- so I do my own thing.


They're not always right!!!

Art is something that cant be defined by RULES!!! Art is subjective....Everyone has a different opinion of what beauty is... Art is something that's VISUAL and is INSTANTLY accepted or rejected.

As you can see from all of us.... We LOVE your style. Thanks for not giving up completely. I'm glad you're doing your own thing... and not giving place to ppl with a LIMITED opinion! XD


----------



## youlovegnats

HayrideHaunter said:


> omg it looks just like him!!! XD thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


 No problem! 

Rayne- You just made my night so much better. Thanks for the kind words! ^^ I agree with you there. In order to be an art teacher, I feel like you should be accepting towards other peoples way of doing things. I'm sorry, but slaving away for 10+ hours OUTSIDE class-time a week (3 hrs of art class, 2 x's a week)- that's just not my thing. I don't need the extra pressure and insanity, which apparently all art students think that it's such a tough field. Well yeah it is- if you don't know what people are looking for.  If you just draw pictures of horses (which one girl in my class did) you won't really get anywhere with that. Me? I do TONS of different things and ideas and I almost fail. Horse girl? She's so good at drawing just ONE THING, but can't draw a person, she gets an A... -___-;


----------



## Nodmas113

Your drawings are amazing! I'm glad I clicked into this thread. Great job


----------



## GunsABlazin

youlovegnats said:


> Guns- Sure no problem!
> 
> Rayne- Yeppp!! Thanks for the different angle!


Thank you, im excited!


----------



## youlovegnats

Here's Copperarabian's bettas!!!


----------



## pinksnowme

Beautiful Youlovegnats!


----------



## RayneForhest

I LOVE THEM!!! Wow! I'm so impressed


----------



## youlovegnats

Pink- ^^ Thanks!! 

Rayne-  The betta at the top has coloring in the real drawing...frikin' photoshop and frikin' scanner didn't do the coloring justice '\(>_<)o"


----------



## copperarabian

youlovegnats said:


> Here's Copperarabian's bettas!!!



That's awesome, I'm totally going to print it out  your detail in the fins is amazing, for some reason I just can't wrap my head around drawing fins lol every time I try they come out looking so weird O.O

I love the blue on fins of my king, that's amazing!



I'll have your crane posted as soon as I finish it


----------



## fishman12

Increbible!


----------



## youlovegnats

Copper-  !!! I'm so glad you like it!!!! ^___^ Fins ARE hard! But I loovvee doinf detail  

Fishman- ^0~


----------



## Impolite

*can you draw frankie*

Ha, frankie is my first and favorite fish, he's so fat!









I would like it without the pink flare... and my fingernails  
just mr. frankie


----------



## youlovegnats

Impolite said:


> Ha, frankie is my first and favorite fish, he's so fat!
> 
> View attachment 30317
> 
> 
> I would like it without the pink flare... and my fingernails
> just mr. frankie


No problem! I'll try my best!!  Caaaaatttfiiissshhhhhyyyyy!!!


----------



## doggyhog

If you want, you can draw my favorite fish I ever owned.. He was so sweet! 

Wolfie.  

















I don't really care what the back round is, but all I ask is you get is little lips right.  (black lips and the inside of his mouth is white)

Thanks!! And all your drawings are looking great!! I wish I could draw like that..


----------



## youlovegnats

doggyhog said:


> If you want, you can draw my favorite fish I ever owned.. He was so sweet!
> Wolfie.
> I don't really care what the back round is, but all I ask is you get is little lips right.  (black lips and the inside of his mouth is white)
> Thanks!! And all your drawings are looking great!! I wish I could draw like that..


I put you in the line! xD


----------



## kalae

would you be able to do ryuk? your drawings are amazing  could you write: リューク under ryuk if its not too much to ask?


----------



## youlovegnats

はーい！リュークを書きます！
(Ok! I'll draw Ryuk!)


----------



## youlovegnats

Alright guys! All the pictures are done! I just need to scan them ^^


----------



## HD4life

I think you do great, you should read what I have down for my "a betta life" story and draw a couple "scenes" you like. It could use some illustration.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

There's some on my profile, feel free


----------



## GunsABlazin

i have a big one if ya want.
The girls, Past and present, in my sorority. if i need to take bigger pics, let me know. 
If you dont have time, or dont really feel like it, thats fine. 



















She is Violet, and a VT now that her tail is full.








She is also a Violet, same as above, but she is a Double tail.


----------



## Pitluvs

Can you do one for me? If so, let me know!! I am torn on which of my 3 boys to get, the one who started it all, the one that stole my heart or the one I have now that I am so bonded to lol


----------



## youlovegnats

Rayne







Impolite







Doggyhog







Gunsablazin







Kalae


----------



## GunsABlazin

Aww Pea-chea is adorably orange! I miss my little delta-tail.


----------



## kalae

wow thats really good-thanks so much!!!


----------



## youlovegnats

No problem guys!


----------



## Pitluvs

If you get to it, can you do my boys? 









Ben









Carnage (RIP)









Venom (RIP)


----------



## youlovegnats

Guns- Yeah I'll do all your girls! ^__^ It might take a while though haha. 

Pit- I'll do your 3 boys for ya!


----------



## GunsABlazin

that ok, take your time!
im in no hurry lol.


----------



## RayneForhest

YOULOVEGNATS!!!!! 

WOW!!! You captured her SO perfectly!!! 
I'm WAY beyond impressed ... now more than ever!!!!

Not only did you draw her so well... you captured the essence that makes her, HER!!

Only a true artist can do that! 
*big ol hug!!*


----------



## youlovegnats

Yay! I gets a hug! *hugs back*  

Thanks for the kind words! *bows*


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Wow! I'm hearing some really great responses! Could you do my betta, Bruce? Thanks!


----------



## youlovegnats

Of course!


----------



## youlovegnats

Gunz- I'm all done with yours! I just have to scan it  

Pit- Your next! It might take a while 

Hellothere- Your after Pit


----------



## GunsABlazin

yay!


----------



## Jirothebetta

Could you maybe do jiro...I mean, like when ever you get the time...cause I am loving your style :-D

...if you need a pic. he is all in my album photo's :-D


----------



## youlovegnats

Ok Jiro!~


----------



## Jirothebetta

Thanx! XD


----------



## Midnight Bettas

could you do my new fish? She dosn't have a name yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pitluvs

Yay!!!

I have a new boy, could you do his too when you get to it? NO rush!!

Jose


----------



## Impolite

Ha! I love what you did for frankie!


----------



## youlovegnats

Midnight- Sure thing! 

Pit- Of course! :3 

Impolite- <3


----------



## youlovegnats

Update: ok, got Pit's boys done now ^^ I'll scan everything when I get home  

next is- Hellothere, Jiro, and then Pit again


----------



## Jirothebetta

XD can't wait! :3


----------



## IvoryEleven

Could you do this fish? He is not mine but i think he is sooo beautiful!


----------



## GunsABlazin

gahhh YLG its killing me!!!


----------



## youlovegnats

AAHHH!! Sorry sorry!!! I've been sooo busyyy!!! >_< ASAP I promise!!


----------



## betta lover1507

i luve your drawings there so cute : heres my betta









if you cannot really see her ( bad camera i know) she has a black body, red fins with blue rays, her tail fin is crowntail, but her other fins are veil tail. ( i don't really know why she has a crowntail fin but the rest are not).


----------



## youlovegnats

@bettalover- could you get a pic that isn't terribly manipulated? I can't even make out anything on this picture...


----------



## EverythingNice55

Hi! I don't want you to rush or anything, but could you do my betta, Mr. Jingles? Take your time on it! I can wait!!










And if you can't really see that, here's another picture,











Thanks! Please message me when it's done!! Thanks a lot!! I can't wait!


----------



## Jirothebetta

youlovegnats said:


> AAHHH!! Sorry sorry!!! I've been sooo busyyy!!! >_< ASAP I promise!!


Its cool, there's no rush or demand, its your art work ;-)


----------



## EverythingNice55

I agree with Jiro, PLEASE take your time! Everybody can wait!


----------



## LittleBettas

Hey 
I know you have lot todo... but ifyouget time can you do:
Tihs:









and/or

King:


----------



## GunsABlazin

lol. im just excited.


----------



## betta lover1507

sorry i dont really have a good camera and luna has a black body which makes it worse.
am so excited for luna big photo ( she will be my star), because she was a survivor from my other female bettas and i want her life to be good through all the trouble she went through. 

i will repeat she has red fins with blue rays on them. thanks if you can =]


----------



## youlovegnats

I kinda just mashed all of them together...Hope you guys don't mind :x


Here's Pitluvs' 









And here's GunsABlazin's


----------



## youlovegnats

@EverythingNice- I'll do my best! 

@LittleBettas- I can do Tihs, but King is a little hard to make out- could you get a better picture? (I have a red VT named King too!  ) 

@Bettaslover- I'm sorry but I'm really no good at drawing by description...I'd need either a SUPER descriptive paragraph with pics that look just like her, or a better quality picture.


----------



## GunsABlazin

they look great YLG! tanks yooou!


----------



## youlovegnats

No problem Guns! *hug*


----------



## GunsABlazin

XD yay! hugs! *huggles*


----------



## youlovegnats

xDDD Hahaha OHHH THE LOVE!!! D *tacklehugs*


----------



## youlovegnats

HelloThere- Here's Bruce.  









Jiro- Here's Jiro!


----------



## betta lover1507

ok here is a better pic (just uploaded today):








hope this is better =]


----------



## betta lover1507

heres more (there drawings so there not that good):








here is my other one (you don't need to draw the male with her)








i hope these helped


----------



## Jirothebetta

XD I love it! You captured his color perfectly! THanks so much :-D


----------



## EverythingNice55

Ohh! Thanks a lot!


----------



## youlovegnats

@Bettalover- I'll try based on your drawings...that other photo is still really manipulated. 

@Jiro- Glad you like it! 

@EverythingNice-


----------



## betta lover1507

my camera sucks, 2x worse because of her dark scales


----------



## youlovegnats

Well, you really don't need to go and enhance the saturation on it  
But I can make due with what you have given me.


----------



## youlovegnats

Finished all the drawings! 
Here's Jose








Tihs and King (hope I got Kings' colors right- the pic wasn't very good)








Mr. Jingles








And Luna


----------



## betta lover1507

thank you it does look like her. am gonna show luna and how does she think of it XP


----------



## youlovegnats

Glad you like it. ^^


----------



## betta lover1507

thank you so much though (it makes me wanna finish my predator drawing)


----------



## youlovegnats

No problem. 


Anyone else?


----------



## mjoy79

This is Joey! If you have time, I would love a drawing or cool pic of him 
thanks!


----------



## youlovegnats

I'll get started right now! )


----------



## SassyBetta

AND AND AND ME LOL here is Obsidian . take as long as you need i know you have a bunch of other requests . anything fun cool interesting artistic , have fun, if you have time


----------



## youlovegnats

@SassyBetta- actually I finished all of them already xD I can't see the pic


----------



## youlovegnats

youlovegnats said:


> @SassyBetta- actually I finished all of them already xD I can't see the pic


EDIT: Oh...I see it now! xD Ok you're next!!!


----------



## youlovegnats

Mjoy- here's Joey!  

lineart








color








Hope you like it! ^^


----------



## mjoy79

Thats awesome  you're very talented! Thanks!


----------



## youlovegnats

No problem! Thanks for putting it as your avatar!  <3


----------



## mjoy79

its a great avatar pic


----------



## youlovegnats

I'm so glad you think so!!! DD


----------



## youlovegnats

Ok People keep 'em coming! I have 5 hours to kill here.


----------



## youlovegnats

No one? :< *sadface*


----------



## FireKidomaru

Oooooo!!!! Could you do mine from my album??....you could draw anyone  thank you!!!! Your art is beautiful!!!


----------



## youlovegnats

Here's Obsidian  











@FireKidomaru- ^__^ I might just draw all of them! DDD MUWAHAHAHA


----------



## mjoy79

Could you do Ross? Sorry the pic is kinda big. You cant tell from this pic but he has a few black splotches on his face mixed with the blue


----------



## youlovegnats

Sure thing Mjoy! Could you get a detail of his face? :3


----------



## mjoy79

Tell you what... I'll get a different, better picture when I get home in a little while. that ones not my fav of him anyway


----------



## youlovegnats

okies! <3


----------



## FireKidomaru

omg...i just remembered i am trying to put new pics. in my album so i deleted them all....sad panda...i will notify you again once they are all up..thanks again


----------



## youlovegnats

Awwsss okies!!!


----------



## mjoy79

I like this one much better


----------



## youlovegnats

WOAH! Look at that flare!!! man!


----------



## mjoy79

haha! i know right? love his beard


----------



## youlovegnats

So cute! I'm halfway done with it! ^^


----------



## SassyBetta

OH ...MY ....GOSH!!. i love love it  thank you so much!


----------



## betta dude

i will get pics


----------



## youlovegnats

@Sassy-  I'm so glad you like it!!


----------



## youlovegnats

Mjoy- here's Ross


----------



## youlovegnats

Any other takers?


----------



## mjoy79

Awesome! You did a great job  I love the detail in his face!


----------



## LaLaLeyla

Could you draw my fish? : D


----------



## youlovegnats

@mjoy- YAY! I'm so glad you like it!!  

@Lala- ^__^ of course!~


----------



## FireKidomaru

Hey  you still wanna draw some of my fish?? if you do my first album is all my current fishies so draw which ever ones you want  your a great great artist  thanks a ton!


----------



## youlovegnats

YUP!!! Sill wanna draw 'em!!


----------



## smellsfishie

Can you do my guy "Cherub"?


----------



## FireKidomaru

Hurray!! Well do as many as you want feel free to draw them whenever


----------



## youlovegnats

@ Smellsfishie-  Will do!


----------



## smellsfishie

Thanks  can't wait to see.


----------



## betta lover1507

can you do lunar, and strawberry? 
lunar:
























straw berry:
































i feel like am asking for too much =[ 
thx if you can =]]


----------



## youlovegnats

Sure thing! ^^


----------



## FireKidomaru

I'm so excited  your a great artist


----------



## youlovegnats

Thanks so much Fire! *hugs* 
Though I don't think I'm that good.


----------



## FireKidomaru

I wish i could draw that well...you rele are a good artist


----------



## youlovegnats

Awww *blush* You're too nice!!! <3


----------



## Dragonlady

I am amazed at all of the talented artists present on this forum. I burn at least one drawing every day. Lol


----------



## FireKidomaru

Hahaha I'm so excited for my drawings!!!!


----------



## youlovegnats

@Dragonlady -  There are indeed a lot of talented people here! ^^ 

@Fire-  They prob. won't be up until tomorrow though :/


----------



## FireKidomaru

It's ok...dont rush..take your time


----------



## youlovegnats

Thanks. I'll do my best!


----------



## BetterBetta

If you don't mind.. I'd love one of Charlie (with his tail xD) Take your time, theres no rush


----------



## youlovegnats

Charlliieeee!!! I <3 him! ^__^ Of course!!!


----------



## betta lover1507

thank you so much i can't wait =D charlie is adorable x3, he looks like oceanist (oceanist is a HMPK). i love when betta's have that white stripe on there fins it is so cute x33


----------



## youlovegnats

Here's LaLaLeyla and FireKidomaru's bettas!


----------



## mjoy79

nice! I love how you draw their faces!


----------



## betta lover1507

wow there pretty 0.0 (even though there not my fishies lol)


----------



## FireKidomaru

yay!! i assume you did epinephren  it looks great!! thanks a ton!!


----------



## betta lover1507

i can't wait how lunar is gonna turn out =D


----------



## EverythingNice55

Ohhh! I found Mr. Jingles' picture! Thanks SOOOOO much I love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocketscissors

Oh wow, you are a very good artist! All i draw are stick figures and I don't think you can make a stick betta. I want to draw like you! :frustrated:


----------



## youlovegnats

Oh jeez guys, sorry for being absent! College and all that..


----------



## youlovegnats

Smellsfishie's boy- Cherub


----------



## youlovegnats

Lunar and Strawberry


----------



## smellsfishie

Wowzas. That's beautiful, thank you! You captured him so well.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

I don't know how many requests you have right now, but I'll take you up on one.

Mind drawing two on one page? Specifically I'm challenging you on drawing my opal HM Rown and my cellophane VT Northern Lights.
References for both below.

Rowan: http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums/z356/djblakbird/Siamese%20Fighting%20Fish/Rowan/
I tried to capture his colors... I still haven't done it yet. In any case, his whole body is of metallic scales. He doesn't have two middle names for nothing... "Excalibur" being the third name. Feel free to color him as you see fit.

Northern Lights: http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums/z356/djblakbird/Siamese Fighting Fish/Northern Lights/
Her true... colors, if you will, are those pictures when I first got her. (She's in a cup on top of a very worded paper.) Her fins have grown since, as the more recent pictures show.


If you're too full-up on requests, I understand.


----------



## betta lover1507

aww thank you there so adorable X3 now u do another !! just kidding XP you did most of my betta's all ready besides my new one to the family that i got from my brother


----------



## Aquarianblue

*Still drawing?*

I was wondering if you were still drawing any bettas. If you were, I was wondering if you'd be willing to draw one of mine? If your backed up, thats fine to! Just thought I'd ask. Thanks so much!


----------



## youlovegnats

Yup! Still taking requests! ^^ I'll do Blackbirds' and then yours. 
It might take a while though- as school is crazzyyy now. ><


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Haha... I'm sure we all can wait. 
From what art I saw you post in this thread, I'm thoroughly impressed enough that I say... waiting is worth it!
Good luck in school. ;D


----------



## betta lover1507

i hate my school >.<


----------



## youlovegnats

Thanks guys!  

Betta lover- you have NO idea...wait until you're older...it'll get better.


----------



## betta lover1507

you meant like high school or somthun =P


----------



## youlovegnats

I mean like college. lol. 
High School is alright. I never made any "true" friends though (except for one girl)- everyone was really only wanting to cause drama between all of the social groups there. It was dumb. :/


----------



## alysalouise

Still drawing bettas?
Cause im sure i can come up with a picture for you to draw if you still are doing that?


----------



## youlovegnats

Yup! I am! ^^ I'm just taking a while because of school :<


----------



## betta lover1507

it ok i could draw in skool sometimes XP


----------



## alysalouise

youlovegnats said:


> Yup! I am! ^^ I'm just taking a while because of school :<


 
So if you have the time to draw this picture 

That would be awesome


----------



## betta lover1507

aww he is soo cute in that pic alysa x3 
can you do chili pepper (wait didn't you already did?) if you didn't here are pics (there blurry):
















he is a red HM with a orange and red mix on his head,he has blue rays, and metallic blue-ish on his body.
thanks if you can =]
just draw him with a normal HM tail please his fins got shredded from a filter 0_0


----------



## alysalouise

betta lover1507 said:


> aww he is soo cute in that pic alysa x3
> can you do chili pepper (wait didn't you already did?) if you didn't here are pics (there blurry):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is a red HM with a orange and red mix on his head,he has blue rays, and metallic blue-ish on his body.
> thanks if you can =]
> just draw him with a normal HM tail please his fins got shredded from a filter 0_0


Lol thank you, i need to get a picture of him when he in looking in the mouth of the thing in the background
That would be a better picture


----------



## Potential4Evil

feel free to hit my albums up i have 3- Baldwick, Ra and the recently passed Chum-FU


----------



## Aquarianblue

Lol. so backed up in school, and so backed up in betta pics. Lol. don't feel bad I'm in a similar boat. xD


----------



## bettaluvies

if you could... this is my boy dragon, ironicly he isnt a dragon


----------



## Potential4Evil

wow ur style is awesome


----------



## betta lover1507

i don't even own a CT lol, can't wait for chili


----------



## youlovegnats

Ok guys, I just finished up Charlie and will get onto the others today.  
I have all day free so huzzah!


----------



## youlovegnats

Here is Charlie and Northern Lights (and the other fish- can't remember the name lol). ))


----------



## Sweeda88

Thought you might like to draw Data! Here he is.


----------



## youlovegnats

Data!!!! I'll do my best!!! ^^


----------



## Sweeda88

I know you will! =D


----------



## allilovesherbetta

*my betta jumbali*


----------



## allilovesherbetta

srry my attachments arent working can u look at my album called youlovegnats


----------



## allilovesherbetta

hes the betta on my avatar


----------



## allilovesherbetta

*pics for art*















here u go


----------



## allilovesherbetta

i didnt mean to put the pic of my froggies.. but u can draw them if u want


----------



## youlovegnats

Lol, kk I'll draw him!


----------



## allilovesherbetta

thx!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Well, I'm responding a bit late (been offline for a while xP), but thanks so much! Love the pic you did of Nights~ Hehehe... she's even got those rosey cheeks.


----------



## youlovegnats

^^ you're welcome!  
I don't mind the late thanks, I'm runnin' late myself. D:


----------



## SassyBetta

could you draw moonshine  please ?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Woah! I have got to say, Moonshine is gorgeous. I love that kind of gold color in bettas, and he wears it handsomely!


----------



## youlovegnats

Sassy- Sure thing! He's gorgeous!


----------



## youlovegnats

Just finished the next couple of ppl in line (alysaloise, bettalover1507, potential4evil, & bettaluvies). I'll get these up at some point today.


----------



## betta lover1507

okay can't wait =D


----------



## youlovegnats

Alright guys! I have drawings! > 

Alysalouise: 








bettalover 1507: 








Potentail4Evil: 








bettasluvies: 








Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## betta lover1507

ohh myyy .... IT IS GORGEOUS I LOVE IT


----------



## youlovegnats

^__^ Thanks!


----------



## SassyBetta

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Woah! I have got to say, Moonshine is gorgeous. I love that kind of gold color in bettas, and he wears it handsomely!


 
thank you  hes soo purdy  and hes such a show off lol very much a mommas boy lol


----------



## SassyBetta

youlovegnats said:


> Sassy- Sure thing! He's gorgeous!


YAY!! LOL thank you i love your pics , you did one for my obsidian when i first got him too lol so i figured id ask and see if you would do my new guy


----------



## cadi731

Could you draw my Ciel? :3


----------



## youlovegnats

Sure thing cadi!


----------



## Super Sly

Could you do one of my Dutch?


----------



## youlovegnats

Super Sly said:


> Could you do one of my Dutch?


Yes sir/ma'am!


----------



## Super Sly

thx...lol im a sir


----------



## youlovegnats

*salutes* Yes sir!


----------



## betta lover1507

i think u did all of my fishies , wait you did rose right? it dosen't matter though


----------



## youlovegnats

betta lover1507 said:


> i think u did all of my fishies , wait you did rose right? it dosen't matter though


I don't think I did, no. I can if you want though, lol.


----------



## betta lover1507

ok she is a longed-finned VT female (i mistakened her for a male when i first saw her XP): rose
























it shows her long fins but horrible shot (all my girls are in it XP):








the one in the left that is blue is my older brother's
thx though ^-^


----------



## youlovegnats

Oh! Was she the cambodian girl that I did with Lunar? I might be thinking of Strawberry. xD


----------



## betta lover1507

yes you are XP my girls look the same (i think now i know why they fight a little LOL) her name is "Rose" am not sure what she is, i didn't buy her at a top- selling pet store, it was called like "the pet center" they put poor male betta's in jar's =[ i found her with angel fish's (and this supeerrr tiny angel fish 0-0) and something else (i forget) all i know she is a VT


----------



## youlovegnats

Awww poor girl! I'll draw her for you!


----------



## betta lover1507

thanks =)


----------



## SassyBetta

cant wait for my pic of moonshine


----------



## Bombalurina

You've got some skillz, LoveGnats! I'm going to have to take a decent picture - maybe you could immortalise my Apollo (RIP) for me?


----------



## youlovegnats

@Sassy, LOL. Yeaahh it might be a while before I can get the pictures done. ;__; I have a commission painting for a little boys room... 4 24"x24" canvas! D: I DIE! 

@Bombalurina, Awwww thank ye kindly!~ *bows* I can indeed do that! It might be a while though ;A;


----------



## Bombalurina

That's ok, gives me time to find a nice picture.  Thanks so much!


----------



## youlovegnats

Here's Sweeda's Data! 
Sorry these are taking so long guys. D: Finals and all. School's been rough on me, lol. 









Here's the order of people next: 
1) Sassy Betta's Moonshine
2) Cadi731's Ciel
3) Super Sly's Dutch
4) Betta Lover1507's Rose


----------



## Sweeda88

Thank you, Nat! He's gorgeous!!


----------



## youlovegnats

Sweeda88 said:


> Thank you, Nat! He's gorgeous!!


*hugs* 
No problem Eda!~


----------



## betta lover1507

uhh .... hehe i gotta couple of new betta's >.> but i don't have pics of phantom


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice drawing!


----------



## betta lover1507

edit: i got ... one since katrina died  , thanks for everything you drew for me 
specially chili pepper because he passed away  but chili still has his fries


----------



## peaches3221

OMG these are awesome- could you do my new plakat boy? I am totally in love with him, I posted on like three art requests threads :lol:


----------



## youlovegnats

Awww he's so cute! Sure thing Peaches!


----------



## peaches3221

Thank you so much! ^.^


----------



## Mavi

You're so talented!


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful fish, Peaches!


----------

